# VW vs Chrysler



## Big Red Treg (Jun 29, 2006)

I shopped for a SEL a few weeks ago in Chicago. My family is growing and so we need to trade in the T-Reg for a minivan. Got the dealer down to $38k on a fully loaded SEL but ended up not pulling the trigger.
Just got back from the Chicago Autoshow. I checked out the Chrysler Town & Country Limited. Loaded with all the same options as the SEL, with the addition of Stow & Go seats, the T&C is currently going for $30k . I am sure I can negotiate a few grand less at the dealer. I NEVER thought I would buy a Chrysler, but why would I pay 30% more for a comparable Routan? 
What do you think?


----------



## Joaquin (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (Big Red Treg)*

Hi, I love VW´s but with that price..... in fact my wife has a T/C limited 2006 and no any complian it is not a VW, but works fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (Big Red Treg)*

Sounds like your local VW dealer doesn’t want to move any Routans. I don’t recall even seeing one that expensive when we were looking for a car.
I do find some of these price discrepancies suspect though. I just loaded up a limited version with what a loaded SEL would come with and it was $39,450.00. I Just loaded up a Touring model with similar equipment as our SE with RSE and it was $1000 more than we paid and I couldn’t get the Sport Suspension or the 17 inch wheels. 
The prices are not that different unless the dealer is offering huge discounts. 


_Modified by MRP2001GTi at 6:56 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (Big Red Treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Red Treg* »_I shopped for a SEL a few weeks ago in Chicago. My family is growing and so we need to trade in the T-Reg for a minivan. Got the dealer down to $38k on a fully loaded SEL but ended up not pulling the trigger.
Just got back from the Chicago Autoshow. I checked out the Chrysler Town & Country Limited. Loaded with all the same options as the SEL, with the addition of Stow & Go seats, the T&C is currently going for $30k . I am sure I can negotiate a few grand less at the dealer. I NEVER thought I would buy a Chrysler, but why would I pay 30% more for a comparable Routan? 
What do you think?









SEL or SEL P? Most of the limited equipment is on the regular SEL which starts below $34k.


----------



## Big Red Treg (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler ([email protected])*

I was comparing the SEL Premium to the T&C Limited.


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (Big Red Treg)*

IMHO once can only break the T&C vs. Routan debate down like this (which is how we did it):
Do I "like" the way it looks? Winner: Routan (by a LONG shot)
Do I "like" the interior fit, feel, & finish? Winner: Routan 
Do I "like" the way it drives? Winner: Routan (Hint: try to dodge a 2x4 in a T&C at 70mph, seriuosly it happened on our T&C test drive and pretty much cinched the sale of the VW)
Do I "like" the price? Winner: T&C (although in reality the big rebates & desparation of dealers are just killing the resale value though)
Do I get the equipment that really matters to me for that price? Winner: Routan
How valuable is the "sense of satisfaction" in what I'm driving based on not just the nickels & dimes? Winner: Routan 
How loyal am I to the brand's success for the products that I "love"
Winner? Guess 
Is there financing available that suits me? Winner: Routan 
Final Point#1: It's not built by skilled German hands (nor is the NB, Jetta, Eos, Touareg or Tiguan, hmmm) but what it does it does damn well (and cheaply with consideration for replacement parts & service, etc) which is really what a minivan should be, right? This is just a placeholder until the kiddos are older and Daddy can afford the A8.
ken



_Modified by cotes1999 at 6:30 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (cotes1999)*

Sounds crazy but I like TC outside a little better than the Routan.
Edit 02/24/09 - I stand corrected, I like the Routan better in the front but not the rear where I give the heads up to the TC.
Driving wise I don't know the difference.
Interior wise I see both pretty similar can't vouch for the Routan either as the TC carries more gadgets.
I followed a TC for a little while on my way to Guadalajara and I didn't like what I saw in those bad Mexican roads. That transverse arm in the rear gives me the creeps.
I like the Honda sincerely, sorry.
Edit 02/24/09 - By Honda I mean in the MV category only.


_Modified by frissen2000 at 8:17 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (frissen2000)*

Couple of Points:
1) Honda wasn't part of his question, they make a good product blah blah blah, that's pretty much the point of why we DON'T drive them, b/c EVERYONE ELSE DOES!! Here in suburbia we refer to them as "Johnson County Cochroaches". Lights on, BOOM, they're everywhere you turn
2) With the exception of the swivel seats (table is nifty, sorely miss the one in my '03 Eurovan MV, but seats are actually quite bulky and make the cabin noticeably cramped) or the tiny stowable seats which I wouldn't touch them with a 10 ft pole, Chrysler & VW have the same "gadgets", the packaging is different. 
3) I suppose VW agreed the suspension was the "weak point" hence the ONLY truly VW components of Routan are it's suspension parts and tuning. 
Ken
PS I'm pretty sure I've figured out the parts list for retrofitting the center table from the Swivel N Go. Stay tuned for updates


----------



## davewhittick (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (Big Red Treg)*

You're in the exact same position I was in when my family outgrew our Touareg. To make matters worse, we waited for a few months for our Routan to be delivered before giving up and buying our Chrysler T&C. It's Loaded to the nines with way more smart features than the Routan (parking assist, Swivel and Go, adjustable pedals, etc) for $8000+ less and cheaper financing after incentives. Less money for more features and the _*exact*_ same car. 
My Chrsler dealership offers week night and week end service whereas my VW dealership runs bankers' hours during the week and Saturday mornings.
Different styling, sure but it's a box on wheels regardless. You can put lipstick on a pig...........but I'm not paying $8000 to kiss it.
Long story short, we didn't buy the car for the ultimate driving experience and whether it's got a VW or T&C on the grill, it's not ever going to be regardless of what tweaking VW did to it. We bought it for the many family features and conveniences in which case the Chrysler product wins hands down at a way cheaper price.


----------



## Big Red Treg (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (davewhittick)*

Well I did it, and I feel a little dirty about it, I bout the T&C. I have never owned anything besides VWs. However, if I can save $10,000 and give up very little, these days I have to do it!. There is only snow falling from the sky in Chicago, not money. 
I bought the T&C Touring loaded. 5 days and 800 miles into this relationship and so far so good. Interestingly, there was this article in The Weekend Wall Street Journal, check it out: 
http://online.wsj.com/article/....html I particularly liked the line "Volkswagen did choose to direct some of the "billions" of development dollars into restuffing the vehicle's seats, ostensibly to make them more comfortable after the aforementioned changes to the suspension made the ride harsher."
Best case scenario, when I am ready to move on from the T&C, VW will be manufacturing a TRUE VW minivan in their new US plant.


----------



## onehotcorrado (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (Big Red Treg)*

Why feel dirty? You bought SMART. When you are buying a comparable product to the one you want and saving 5 figures, that is buying smart.
It is a minivan and as was posted, Chrysler is the world leader when it comes to Minivans. Just think of all the mods you can do to your performance VWs with the $10k you saved on your people pod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sldrsvw (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (onehotcorrado)*

I am glad to see I am not the only one struggling with this debate. We are also currently in the market for a minivan and have driven both the dodge and the VW.
I really want the VW, I do like the exterior much better, but I am not sure I can justify the price difference.
What we have done is even started looking at used Grand Caravans. So a year old caravan that sold for about $34k can be had for about $16k.
So now I think I am going to wait a bit and see what happens to the Routan resale


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (sldrsvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sldrsvw* »_What we have done is even started looking at used Grand Caravans. So a year old caravan that sold for about $34k can be had for about $16k.
So now I think I am going to wait a bit and see what happens to the Routan resale

That's kind of where I'm at as minivans typically depreciate a lot and don't hold their value very well.
My last van, a black 2000 VW Eurovan MV, I bought in 2001 with 15,000 miles for $20,900. New MV's were about $31,000 at that time.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_
That's kind of where I'm at as minivans typically depreciate a lot and don't hold their value very well.

thats because the typical Minivan owner has kids that destroy the thing.
when i traded in my Explorer, the sales guy went to do the appraisal and said "why are you looking to buy a minivan?? you obviously don't have kids!"
i was like, yep i have 2!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
thats because the typical Minivan owner has kids that destroy the thing.

Not enough positive reinforcement on today’s kids.







You spilled what? SMACK!! Don’t do it again..OK Dad.........


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Not enough positive reinforcement on today’s kids.







You spilled what? SMACK!! Don’t do it again..OK Dad.........


Amen brotha.. you should see my cousins minivan.... he has 3 'kids', the one is 14 years old, 11 and 6. Not only does the car smell like a old garbage can.. the smashed food in every piece of plastic is enough to make you gag !


----------



## ktreg (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (redzone98)*

I also had a Touareg (sweet, sweet V8) and had to move to a minivan w/ two young kids and house stuff to haul around. I ended up getting the T&C Limited in the low $30's in 12/07, before the Routan was out. My thoughts:
- just my opinion, but I think the front of the Chrysler looks more masculine than the VW's (if that even matters in this segment of vehicle). The VW rear lights also look kinda round and feminine but look cooler at night. As per their marketing, VW was selling to the moms...
- agree w/ the above, the kids and the hauling will beat the crap out of the car; so why pay more for a "german" mv? Having said that, the Chrysler leather has held up well and is softer than any german car's I've been in (not sure if the VW uses the same). Also, I don't caress the plastics on the dashboard so don't really care about how hard they are...
- Stow N' Go seating is awesome except I have to take the 2 kids' car seats off everytime I want to use this feature -- not sure if you have to do that w/ fully removable 2nd row seats; but also not sure I'd want to lift the whole seat out all the time.
- handling and steering on the Chrysler is pretty darn bad (hurts my hands sometimes!), but I expected this from most mv's, save for the Honda maybe.
- power and torque is excellent for a mv
- service has been surprisingly good at my local Chrysler dealership -- we're talking wallk in oil changes in less than 30 min, changed my front brake pads/rotors in an hour, etc. 
- this is probably covered elsewhere, but keep in mind the Chrysler front brakes are known to last ~10-11k miles but are covered under a 12 mo/12k mi warranty. 
My last piece of advise, get the less expensive mv, and begin saving for your real fun car. Hope this helps you w/ your decision! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VW vs Chrysler (ktreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ktreg* »_ Also, I don't caress the plastics on the dashboard so don't really care about how hard they are...

i love that Quote rite there !!
its going into my sig !


----------

